# Sticky  Like us on Facebook!



## vs-Admin

​
Get community news and updates in your Facebook feed. 

See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community. 

Like ModelTrainForum on Facebook!


----------



## Fire21

Thanks, but I don't do Facebook........


----------



## Big Ed

Fire21 said:


> Thanks, but I don't do Facebook........


Me neither.


----------



## raleets

big ed said:


> Me neither.


Ditto........way better things to do with my time!


----------



## Chet

Me too. I haven't yet figured out why I need facebook. No use for it at all.


----------



## MtRR75

For the record, I don't do Facebook, either. But my wife does. I use her account every couple of days to keep up with our daughter, who lives 800 miles away and posts interesting pictures and comments on what she is doing.

HOWEVER, I think Facebook is good for the MTF. There will be some members who do use it, and it is a way to help recruit more young people into model railroading. That's the big plus.


----------



## flyernut

I use facebook to keep up with my Army buddies, my hotrod club, my 3 kids, my extended family, close friends, and toy trains.. Nice to see MTF there now.. I liked the page.


----------



## Ml-toys

I am a big facebooker, joined the page


----------



## IlliniViking

Like others, I use facebook to keep up with family and a few close friends. I liked the page and saw my old N scale steamer made the page


----------



## Tallaman

There's a pretty good model train group on FB already and I'll look forward to seeing MTH posts there as well. My only problem is I cannot get to FB while I am at work so I have to FB when I get home.


----------



## MacDaddy55

I joined a NY Giants page and next thing I know its History of Baseball50,60,70's, Milwaukee Brewers Rant Page, WWII History Page and I love Trains..and on and on besides reconnecting with a butt load of people from School and the USN..there are some annoying sides of this though with all those goofy games that people want you to play...but for the most part its pretty cool!!


----------



## flyernut

Tallaman said:


> There's a pretty good model train group on FB already and I'll look forward to seeing MTH posts there as well. My only problem is I cannot get to FB while I am at work so I have to FB when I get home.


Or retire,lol....


----------



## Prewar Pappy

*Not For Me*

I do not do Facebook....Period!


----------



## RonthePirate

I do FB. But only to keep in touch with my people in case our websites go down for maintenance or something.
It's valuable for that reason to me.
Other than that, I'm not fond of it. But I will like MTF there.


----------



## Tallaman

flyernut said:


> Or retire,lol....


I'm game. Less than four years to 30 years with the state and pension benefits with no penalties...that day cannot come soon enough.


----------



## Fire21

Tallaman said:


> I'm game. Less than four years to 30 years with the state and pension benefits with no penalties...that day cannot come soon enough.


I retired from WYDOT in 2010 at age 62 and 26 yrs service. Next to marrying the love of my life, it was the best decision I ever made. I recommend to everyone...retire as soon as you can afford it! Good luck!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Ml-toys

Fire21 said:


> I retired from WYDOT in 2010 at age 62 and 26 yrs service. Next to marrying the love of my life, it was the best decision I ever made. I recommend to everyone...retire as soon as you can afford it! Good luck!!:smilie_daumenpos:


Would have been nice to wait but unfortunately mainly due to bad heart and emphysema i am 52 years old on disability for 3 years now and must live on the small amount from social security. Its the main reason i am getting back into trains because i can only watch so many cartoons in one day.


----------



## Tallaman

Fire21 said:


> I retired from WYDOT in 2010 at age 62 and 26 yrs service. Next to marrying the love of my life, it was the best decision I ever made. I recommend to everyone...retire as soon as you can afford it! Good luck!!:smilie_daumenpos:


Good advice. I will be 59 when I retire from FDOR...old enough, yet young enough. I will probably continue to "work" because I will need the health insurance, but not to the degree I do now.


----------



## cole226

No time for facebook.


----------



## Chip

Ml-toys said:


> Would have been nice to wait but unfortunately mainly due to bad heart and emphysema i am 52 years old on disability for 3 years now and must live on the small amount from social security. Its the main reason i am getting back into trains because i can only watch so many cartoons in one day.


LOL! I had to look at the name to make sure I had not posted that! I'm in almost the exact same boat! This IS way better than cartoons!

Facebook blows chunks!


----------



## Guest

I've had a FB account for a few years but didn't use it until recently. I didn't get it but now I'm glad I figured it out. I've gotten in touch with long lost friends and relatives thanks to FB. It's a good way to stay in touch.


----------



## Chip

Staying in touch is one thing. Just be careful not to upset the raging masses with an unpopular fact. I made that mistake and got HOUNDED off the thing, they hacked my page and harassed my "friends" and did a great job of running me off the thing with their tolerant inclusiveness!


----------



## CTValleyRR

What if we don't like Facebook?

I hold a security clearance, so I am more or less discouraged from using social media, but although I've found the idea or reconnecting with old acquaintances to have some attraction, the whole thing has never really appealed to me.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

There's been no updates on the Facebook page since September of 2014 

-J.


----------



## norgale

I like FB mainly to keep up with my family. Have found several old friends too so it's been worth having it. Don't like all the political stuff on it and really get sick of all those posts and ya, the games really are a pita.


----------



## AFGP9

Chet I couldn't agree more I got no use for it either. I can see why some folks use it to stay current with family who live far away but for the most part I see no other good use for it.


----------



## Vincent

My wife nagged me onto Facebook, and I'm glad she did. I taught high school for ten years, and I found former students, fellow teachers, and some of my own high school friends.


----------



## Spence

I spend to much time on the computer with MTF as it is , I don't need another option like Facebook.


----------



## Chet

AFGP9 said:


> Chet I couldn't agree more I got no use for it either. I can see why some folks use it to stay current with family who live far away but for the most part I see no other good use for it.


A phone call works just fine for me. If I need to show friends or family photos, there's a thing called email which works great for me. 

I have seen so many new articles where people have gotten their butt in a sling because of facebook.


----------



## TBone64

Done, and it looks like a good way to stay up with what's happening.


----------



## bigdodgetrain

no action since Sept 2014


----------



## Fire21

I replied in Jan of '16 that I don't do Facebook...still don't.


----------



## The Southern Railroad

vs-Admin said:


> ​
> Get community news and updates in your Facebook feed.
> 
> See posts from around the forum you may have missed and keep up with your favourite community.
> 
> Like ModelTrainForum on Facebook!


Morning - Can't do it - Been there - done that. I'll will keep my opinions to myself🐲 Pretty much they can keep their 
silicone valley implants😎I have to sign off the rest of the day - I feel that erg to type [ not good ] I'm going to go play with my trains 🥳


----------

